# Wisconsin Babies Looking for Happy Homes



## RollingScone (Aug 4, 2012)

Located out of Milwaukee, WI, I am looking to give 2 boys and 3 girls to loving owners. 

I originally had a few possible owners who bailed or decided to buy a rabbit instead (don't ask...), so I'm looking for new ones in the area. Will be willing to drive limited distances or meet half way. 

All babies are almost 2 months old.

*Boy Stats (2):

**-*Pink eyed
-Tan hooded
-Sweet
-Held from birth
-Do not bite
-Intact
-Regular Fancy Rat, not Dumbo
*
Girl Stats (3): 

*-Ruby/Black Eyed
-Grey/Silver bodies, white underbellies (of varying amounts) and paws
-Sweet
-Held from birth
-Do not bite (nibble fingertips though)
-Intact
-All Dumbos
-Very playful and energetic

I am becoming more desperate each day to find them good owners, so if you'd like to consider taking one or more, please contact me.

*Email: *grace.er93 [at] yahoo [dot] com


----------



## VampireSmeezeGirls (Oct 7, 2012)

Sent you an email and I'm willing to help transport also.


----------



## VampireSmeezeGirls (Oct 7, 2012)

Is there anyone who can help get the girlies towards Nebraska? Or even Iowa? I can drive through Iowa, but much farther is going to be hard for me to manage. Bathory and Harker have plenty of room to share with 3 new sisters. Even if they might think 2 dainty female rats NEED a full double CN to themselves.


----------



## centennial (Aug 28, 2012)

How old are the boys?


----------



## mskeebster (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi. Sent you an email! Hope to hear from you.


----------



## KeithJones (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been looking for another male...
Pictures would be appreciated.


----------

